# Your U*20 speed?



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2010)

How fast can you pull U with your right index finger 20 times in a row (five times U4)? No index+middle finger tricks or continuous rotation, just 20 individual index finger pulls. Post your exact time below and vote in the above poll I'll add in a moment. *I'm looking for your best, so you can try as often as you want. You also may want to take breaks.* If you're faster with U' 20, do that. Please use a regular speedcube, so for example no tiny cube that lets you do this fast but which is no good for speedsolving. Don't pick up or drop your cube, I just want to know the time for the moves.

Me: 3.28

The reason is that I just watched some Rowe and now I'm frustrated about my finger/turning speed. I'm starting to seriously practice this stuff now, and I'd like to get some goals so I'm interested in how fast for example this little exercise can be done. I know U20 isn't exactly what anyone would do in a solve, but I can't expect meaningful measurements of just one U so this is sort of an average.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2010)

My time was 4.06.

If you want an average: 
Times: 4.71, (5.63), 4.11, (4.06), 4.94
Average: 4.59


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 2, 2010)

4.0 - 4.5


----------



## Overtime (Jan 2, 2010)

08.75 D:, improvment expected


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 2, 2010)

3.18 i fail....
2.40
2.31
2.06
i voted wrong :fp

can anyone figure out how xP
i followed the rules


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 2, 2010)

4.72


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2010)

3.47 first try, and now I can't beat it. :-/

EDIT: 3.41

Does cube size count? I tried it on a normal cube just once, and got 3.68

Also: 3.43 for (U')20


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 2, 2010)

I tried this with the left index finger and got 6.21 my first try. With the right index finger I got 4.31


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok. My best is 3.96, my best A5 is 4.05.

U' is 4.14.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2010)

my best is 3.77


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 2.06
> 
> can anyone figure out how xP
> i followed the rules



Gears, you're the only person to get sub-3 so far, not to mention almost sub-2. You must be doing something different.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 2, 2010)

4.08


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2010)

U' instead of U is alright, whatever is faster for you.



Lucas Garron said:


> Does cube size count?


Well, I'd say it's most meaningful to measure it with your normal speedcube as ultimately I am interested in solve times. So a tiny cube that lets you do this thing fast but which is no good for speedsolving otherwise is not good for this analysis.


----------



## Carson (Jan 2, 2010)

How are you starting the timer for this one? Does this include picking the cube up and dropping?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 2.06
> i voted wrong :fp


How did you manage to be seven options off?



jms_gears1 said:


> can anyone figure out how xP


I assume you made one continuous rotation rather than 20 individual pulls.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2010)

Carson said:


> How are you starting the timer for this one? Does this include picking the cube up and dropping?


Held in hands, no picking up or dropping.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > 2.06
> ...



Video or it didn't happen.

I got 3.7


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 2, 2010)

2.90, 3.16, 2.90, 3.18, 3.35 = 3.03.
2.90's were pretty epic. I highly doubt anyone has subbed-2.5.

EDIT: 2.87. I can't go any faster than that, it makes my fingers hurt.
EDIT2: 2.81+2 >_>


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Wtf, my fastest is 3.56
How are you getting such low times


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 2, 2010)

Pretty easily 3.5-4 on my mini QJ 3x3 but on my type F I'm 4-4.5. I think it is a lot in how easy it is to do the flick on the cube or how easily the cube will turn as I do the same range of motion with my finger on either cube but my mini turns much more easily.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 2, 2010)

Well since I'm left handed (and U' is okay) that changes everything. 3.89


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 3.18 i fail....
> 2.40
> 2.31
> 2.06
> ...



You did this.






EDIT: Oh wait... That wouldn't be following the rules.


StefanPochmann said:


> No index+middle finger tricks or *continuous rotation, just 20 individual index finger pulls.*


----------



## Meep (Jan 2, 2010)

I meant to vote 3.0-3.5 but missed =(


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 2, 2010)

I got about 4.65, with two different cubes.


----------



## Kian (Jan 2, 2010)

My best is 3.61 and, frankly, I don't think I'm going to beat that (at least by a non negligible amount).


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 2, 2010)

My best was 4.39 on a storebought cube.I did an average of 12 of this and got 4.89.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Jan 2, 2010)

I won with 2.0  

EDIT: NVM, I cheated. I didn't read the rules.

Is there a way to undo a vote?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 2, 2010)

First try, U' with left index: 4.31, U with right index: 4.23.

Doubt I can go much faster, and my times seem to be under the hump of the (extremely approximately) normal curve, so I'm down with that.


----------



## shelley (Jan 2, 2010)

Isn't measuring something like R U or R U R' U' a better indication of finger speed in a speedsolve? Doing U with the index finger 20 times in a row gives me cramps that doesn't happen in normal solving.

I'm not sure I can do this in sub-4 (best attempt was 4.09).


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't break 5.37.


----------



## Provectus (Jan 2, 2010)

4.48 is my best but I had to slow down because it's hard to count lol.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Jan 2, 2010)

4.25


----------



## Kian (Jan 2, 2010)

Provectus said:


> 4.48 is my best but I had to slow down because it's hard to count lol.



Yeah 20 is pretty high.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2010)

Provectus said:


> 4.48 is my best but I had to slow down because it's hard to count lol.



Just count 5 times it's solved, and on the 5th time, that's 20 moves.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2010)

4.130 was my best. Only gave it about 4 shots.

Edit: ^^^ isn't it 5? 5x4=20. You're saying 4x4=20 which it isn't. That's 16.


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Jan 2, 2010)

my best was: 4.04 my avg of 5: 4.09

something like this should be done (for fun) with the sexy move, lol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ^^^ isn't it 5? 5x4=20. You're saying 4x4=20 which it isn't. That's 16.



Actually, if the cube is solved 4 times, that's only 12 moves.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2010)

I got 3.46 and 3.38 consecutively, but afterward I got slow times (like 4.77, meh. That's what I get for a tight cube).


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jan 2, 2010)

4.38

I tried a few times and the others were 4.5ish. This was on my new GH cube I got today, which hasn't been lubed or anything.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2010)

I only did 5 attempts.

5.27, (5.58), 5.57, (5.04), 5.40 = 5.41

Starting and stopping CCT timer with little finger on keyboard spacebar.

I'm slow for a speedcuber (regularly finishing last in most of my competition events) and this test has got me thinking of the various hand and finger injuries I've had!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 2, 2010)

3.63.

4.5x with U' 20


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 2, 2010)

average of 5: 4.25
Best: 3.83

i did U' because i'm a lefty

oops sorry i didn't notice the "right index finger" part. does it still count?


----------



## TheCubeElite (Jan 2, 2010)

After about 60 trys, I started out at 4.xx, then got down to avg 3.5. Then I got to the point where I was at 3.01 through 3.05. Finally, I got 2.97, sub-3!


----------



## Faz (Jan 2, 2010)

Best time was 3.63


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd like to see what Breandan can do....


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2010)

TheCubeElite said:


> After about 60 trys, I started out at 4.xx, then got down to avg 3.5. Then I got to the point where I was at 3.01 through 3.05. Finally, I got 2.97, sub-3!


You're probably doing it wrong. Do people even read anything?


----------



## Kian (Jan 2, 2010)

I think, judging from the times, that is likely not a good indicator of anything. It was a very interesting experiment, but it seems that there is not a good correlation between solving time and/or tps and times in this experiment.

RUR'U' might be a better thing to test, I'm not sure. The best would probably be taking times and figuring out tps and averaging it out, but that's much more labor intensive.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jan 2, 2010)

best is 3.75. using my middle finger i can get 2.5


----------



## sz35 (Jan 2, 2010)

3.59


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2010)

Kian said:


> I think, judging from the times, that is likely not a good indicator of anything.


I'd say it's a very good indicator. Not of something more general, but of how fast you can relocate your finger for a new turn.

Stefan, what was your point?


----------



## Kian (Jan 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I think, judging from the times, that is likely not a good indicator of anything./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Enter (Jan 2, 2010)

5.56 with rightindex finger and 3.40 with leftindex finger


----------



## tanapak1 (Jan 2, 2010)

2.80


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2010)

Kian said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


Yeah, because you never relocate fingers during actual solving.


----------



## shelley (Jan 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Lucas Garron said:
> ...



Who relocates 20 times in quick succession?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


No one, during a speedsolve. PLL time attacks are useless, too, right?


----------



## TMOY (Jan 2, 2010)

Got 3.69, with the 50mm cube I'm currently using as my main speedsolve cube.


----------



## Meisen (Jan 2, 2010)

After 20 tries, my best was 3.57.

I do believe sub 3 is possible. Not for me, granted, but for some people on this forum that should be quite possible.

I don't know about sub 2 though. I doubt it.


----------



## Radu (Jan 2, 2010)

4.11 on an F2


----------



## Novriil (Jan 2, 2010)

4.15 :/ It's so creepy to turn that way..


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 2, 2010)

4.17 then my finger got tired and I started slowing down. 

I'm not doing any more.


----------



## Forte (Jan 2, 2010)

4.22

I rock


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 2, 2010)

4.84
5.53
5.39
4.31
4.65


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 2, 2010)

3.86 (Type A-II)
4.05 (Type E)
4.69 (V-cube 6)
4.11 (Megaminx)
6.16 (Pyraminx Crystal)
w/e


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 2, 2010)

About 4 seconds on different cubes (F, F2, MiniDS, C, C2)


----------



## TioMario (Jan 2, 2010)

(3.34 avg5 with storebought cube)

2.64
2.72
4.12
3.47
3.78

Pretty good considering I suck at solving  (~40 avg12)
However I realized I'm kinda good at random things on the cube, like playing around with PLLs and stuff. (I average ~3 in almost all my PLLs)


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Jan 2, 2010)

2.86

but then i realized that i only did U4*4:fp

my best REAL time is 2.99


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 2, 2010)

4.86
slow statue is slow.
tried 20 times over the course of 20 minutes


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> Isn't measuring something like R U or R U R' U' a better indication of finger speed in a speedsolve? Doing U with the index finger 20 times in a row gives me cramps that doesn't happen in normal solving.





Kian said:


> I think, judging from the times, that is likely not a good indicator of anything.





Lucas Garron said:


> Stefan, what was your point?



Well, I was interested in single U turns, but like I edited into the first post, measuring a single U turn is completely flawed. Differences would be more about starting and stopping than about turning, and accuracy doesn't matter much and can rely on luck. With 20 times, this start/stop influence is reduced a lot, and you have to turn somewhat properly and care for accuracy. At first I had tried 40 but that did become tiring and I decided 20 is enough.

I watched Rowe last night and saw him do L U U L' U L U L' in about 0.66 seconds. I'm most jealous of the U U with right index+middle fingers, it's one of the two finger tricks I wish I could do properly (the other being R' F R *F'*). I started practicing that and then I thought I should maybe dig even deeper and work on my most basic building blocks, single turns. So I made this thread, picking U turns because there were many in that above algorithm. Btw, at that point my record was 3.90, only after the "rest" thanks to typing I got faster times including the 3.28.


----------



## tlm1992 (Jan 2, 2010)

4,50 with U
4,70 with U'

U2 is much faster..


----------



## gyc6001 (Jan 2, 2010)

Although I'm a right hander, I'm a left index-fingered double flicker.


----------



## HaraldS (Jan 2, 2010)

i did it 2 times first 3,73 then 3,69


----------



## Quaddro (Jan 2, 2010)

4.828, 5.234, (6.218), 5.703, (4.094), 5.703, 5.000, 5.032, 5.547, 5.032, 5.344, 5.375, 4.766


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently for me, D20 is faster than U20.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 2, 2010)

Single, average
Left: 4.19, ~5.5
Right: 4.54, ~5.1

Done using Meffert's 4x4x4.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 2, 2010)

3.5-4.0

better with left index, I guess from doing left-handed OH


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2010)

I got a 4.41 for U'20. Can't sub5 U20. (Because of OH (left hand). I pretty much never do U U with index double-tap.)

I also got a 2.09 for U20 continuous rotation, so I think some people who got sub-3 easily were probably using that.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 2, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.18 i fail....
> ...



that either wasnt there or i missed it but yea..

and stefan i only missed by one my actual time was 5.31


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 2, 2010)

Extremely Consistent:

U = 4.75
U' = 4.0

Weird...


----------



## wubiks (Jan 2, 2010)

this is the kind of stuff that makes you ruin your stickers if your nails aren't cut..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2010)

U: 4.88
U': 4.56

I think it's the same for me as for Pedro - OH made me faster with the left hand.


----------



## Rook (Jan 2, 2010)

After 10 tries, the best I got was 4.29. I could probably do better, but it won't be by much.

Also, I was wondering: how are you guys turning the U layer? I'm thinking back to [URL="http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16188]this[/URL] thread where blah was doing a survey on cubing habits. I'm curling my finger. When I tried flicking, the U layer gets misaligned and I screw up >_<

~Rook

EDIT:


> How fast can you *pull* U with your right index finger



Nevermind...


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 2, 2010)

2.97 3.07 2.94 2.70 3.18

I used U'. avg is 2.97


----------



## Tortin (Jan 2, 2010)

Crap, I voted wrong. xD I got 3.92 for U' and 3.99 for U.


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2010)

4.09 is the best I can get.


----------



## Pasquale Lombardozzi (Jan 2, 2010)

i got best 2.90


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2010)

Rook said:


> Also, I was wondering: how are you guys turning the U layer? I'm thinking back to this thread where blah was doing a survey on cubing habits. I'm curling my finger. When I tried flicking,


I had missed that thread, will check it out now. Curling or flicking sounds like something I've noticed with myself and which I'm going to analyse/practice. Here, I didn't care *how* to pull U, or rather I was unaware of a possible misunderstanding.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2010)

Meh, I took a few days off cubing

3.47 First Try
Best 3.10


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 3, 2010)

gyc6001 said:


> Although I'm a right hander, I'm a left index-fingered double flicker.



that's weird:confused::confused: i'm a lefty, but i do the u2 fingertrick right handed!


----------



## martijn_cube (Jan 3, 2010)

i have 3.88.


----------



## kjcellist (Jan 3, 2010)

Best I can get is 4.59.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 3, 2010)

4.91


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 3, 2010)

I can do U2 U2 U2... almost as fast as U U U... if I use the "Gunnar finger" style, is that cheating in this case?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I can do U2 U2 U2... almost as fast as U U U... if I use the "Gunnar finger" style, is that cheating in this case?


You mean you're doing (U2)20, equivalent to U40? And I don't know what "Gunnar finger" is.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 3, 2010)

4.31


----------



## PeterV (Jan 3, 2010)

Best single = 3.51
Best AO5 = 4.07

With some practice I could pretty easily average sub-4.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Jan 3, 2010)

3.91


----------



## egon.Ages (Jan 6, 2010)

3.62


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 6, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> And I don't know what "Gunnar finger" is.



I think he meant the finger trick when you pull U2 with your index finger finger at once. It is known for a one handed finger trick, i guess Gunnar uses it (or used it). I know this trick from Milán and i'm not 100% sure that's what Kenneth meant, but if that is, i guess it is cheating.

My time: 3.52 (first time)


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 8, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't know what "Gunnar finger" is.
> ...



Hehe, nice to have a finger trick named after me. 

I only use it for regular solving, and it's indeed that I pull U2 all at once. I only do it with my right hand, can't do it with left. For OH I find it faster to do U twice.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 8, 2010)

I did 3.75 on my first try. Not bothered to try again


----------



## Fox (Jan 8, 2010)

5.46


----------



## ManasijV (Jan 8, 2010)

20 U: 2.79
10 U2': 2.28 (I know it doesn't count)
10 U U': 2.31 (This is not easy)


----------



## driftboy_wen (Jan 8, 2010)

Best 3.44


----------



## mande (Jan 8, 2010)

3.74. I feel though that this speed does depend on the cube.


----------



## retr0 (Jan 8, 2010)

5:31
4.82
5:16
5:92
4:85

Avg: 5.21
Not bad imo.


----------



## panyan (Jan 8, 2010)

5.51 darn!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 9, 2010)

U2 x10 = 2.71 for me


----------



## Exsufflicate (Jan 11, 2010)

3.5 - 4.0 range.

We got a pretty nice distribution going.


----------



## MW1990 (Jan 11, 2010)

3.18 U' x20 and 2.80 U x20 on main speedcube (A-V) 

LOL 3.28 U' x20 on an Eastsheen 4x4 OH 

2.60 on mini type C U' x20


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jan 12, 2010)

3.72 first try
best so far-3.41


----------



## SebCube (Jan 12, 2010)

5.84
Fail


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 6, 2013)

My left (3.08) is faster than my right (3.69)...

Edit: right 3.29


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 6, 2013)

3.47 left 
3.39 right
kinda cool experiment


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 6, 2013)

I got a 3.78. 
With double flick (just to see what it would be) 2.68
With two hands double flick: 1.98


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

3.82 right
3.81 Left
Double Flick: 2.35
U2 U2' U2 U2' all Doubleflicks: 1.88


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2013)

U*20: 3.50
U'*20: 3.86
U2*10: 3.19
U2'*10: 3.80
U2 U2'*5: 2.82

I do OH with my right hand, so my left hand is really slow.


----------



## Florian (Aug 6, 2013)

U*20: 3.29
U'*20: 3.7
U2*10: 3.9 (can't properly double flick that one)
U'2*10: 2.4


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 6, 2013)

2 secs on the nose. I did take the +2 option though.

I'll try later with a cube.


----------



## FinnGamer (Aug 6, 2013)

3.54 with right and 4.10 with left


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 6, 2013)

U *20: 4.11
U' *20: 4.02
U2 *10: 2.24
U2' *10: 2.34


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2013)

3.53 single flicks, 2.24 double flicks


----------



## Dino (Aug 6, 2013)

U*20: 4.59 and a sore finger lol


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2013)

2.80 double flicked
3.94 single U'


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 6, 2013)

U*20 3.03


----------



## (X) (Aug 6, 2013)

3.48


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2013)

piyushp761 is barely sub20 for solving and claims 1.5-2.0 seconds here. Sure...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Stefan said:


> piyushp761 is barely sub20 for solving and claims 1.5-2.0 seconds here. Sure...



Why not? You could have amazing finger dexterity and sucky look ahead and recognition.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Why not? You could have amazing finger dexterity and sucky look ahead and recognition.



Yeah, that's why I didn't right away call him a liar 

I doubt it, though, looks wrong. And if it were me, I would've certainly posted saying that it's indeed correct and what exact time I got (as requested in instructions in the first post!).

Edit: On youtube he called himself "realbestintheworld" and "BEST IN THE WORLD". I have a tendency to not trust such people.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Yeah, that's why I didn't right away call him a liar
> 
> I doubt it, though, looks wrong. And if it were me, I would've certainly posted saying that it's indeed correct and what exact time I got (as requested in instructions in the first post!).



The only thing that looks wrong is I don't really believe people can get sub-1.5 on this but two people voted that. Other than really incredibly fast times, I don't see anything wrong with a slower person getting faster times. I could probably have sub-4.0ed this *test* even if I didn't know how to solve a Rubik's cube.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 6, 2013)

TDM said:


> I do OH with my right hand, so my left hand is really slow.



your argument is invalid, I do OH with my right and my left hand turns WAY faster than my right hand


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah I can't sub-4 this.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't seem to get faster than 3.84 -_- Then again, I always do double flick U2


----------



## Julian (Aug 6, 2013)

First 5 attempts of each

U*20: 3.53, 3.86, 3.66, 4.15, 3.86 = 3.79
U'*20: 3.55, 3.59, 3.66, 3.68, 3.78 = 3.64
U2*10: 4.97+, 2.83, 2.65, 4.56+, 2.66 = 3.35
U2'*10: 2.72, 2.53, 3.33, 3.15, 2.69 = 2.85


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 7, 2013)

5BLD said:


> U *20: 4.11
> U' *20: 4.02
> U2 *10: 2.24
> U2' *10: 2.34



This surprised me.

U x 20: 4.41 1st and only try
U' x 20: 4.01 as above


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 7, 2013)

4.83


----------



## larosh12 (Aug 7, 2013)

3.22 best so far


----------



## SweetSolver (Aug 7, 2013)

4.21


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 7, 2013)

3.98


----------

